# I think more of us need to try something like this:



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The thing is - the tank must be rimless so the whole thing looks stunning. But it does NOT need to have thick glass because it will be only partially full.

One other thing that is really, really good about a setup like that is the shallow water. In such shallow water the light penetrates extremely well and the plants seem to really benefit.

Only issue I see is evaporation and making sure there is no ugly salt line above the water line.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A view from outside (we have seen this before somewhere actually):










--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It is one of my many aquarium fantasies.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's really stunning. Another benefit of drilling a tank or is it?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Aquaforest by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Not exactly the same, but I snapped this at Aquaforest in San Francisco a while back...


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

It is doubly interesting in that this is a commercial installation. Not exactly the venue in which I expect to see an out-of-the-box idea.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks really really awesome... i really like it.. i want some good stuff like that. wish my aquariums looked like that.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In all these pictures one can see the beauty of having a rimless tank. Makes me just want to chop off all the plastic rims on my tanks. 

Without a rim there is some kind of feeling of the whole thing being airy and light.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

At least the top rim! I have 3 rimless tanks and one with the usual black plastic, and I would love to take that one off too.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Top design is very beautiful. I could see going as far as adding the filters return camouflage as an waterfall in the design. This definitely screams Amino's project. Comparing the two tank designs (Niko's & Bill's), the hanging lights closes the openness of the design in the shops windows. There is more thinks to take into consideration like the amount of natural light that is available and if the windows is on the South side of the building vs north side (opposite of your southern hemisphere)


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im gonna try that in my 60P when i get to korea


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

doubleott05 said:


> im gonna try that in my 60P when i get to korea


have fun, korea has cheap plants... last time i talked to my friend jeremy when he moved back to marry his wife.... a 8x8 to 12x12 mat of dwarf baby tears was around $4.00 in american money. i bet you could build one nice tank for not much money.


----------

